# Yellow Perch



## stevenyp

Anyone know any place that is really great for yellow perch that's close to NW Ohio/Toledo? I'm also a novice fisher who isn't really familiar with what kind of bait/lures to use and just identifying good spots in general so any tips would be helpful and extremely appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Derbyfreak230

You won't catch many from shore this time of year but you can always try any pier or go to Huron light house just use minnows and a crappie rig. You could also try the findlay or Fremont res. They are supposed to have good numbers of perch. Good luck


----------



## stevenyp

Thanks for the tip! If I was to get a small boat on the Findlay Reservoir, what's a good way to identify yellow perch spots and what kind of bait should I use? I tried fishing on the shore of the res early May and couldn't catch anything.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

There are many who call Findlay "The Dead Sea "


----------



## AtticaFish

I have heard a couple 2nd reports of lots of perch in Fremont..... but they are small. Don't see much talk about the Fremont above ground at all here on OGF. For the city reservoirs i fish, i've always had better luck using nightcrawlers or waxworms for perch rather than using minnows.


----------



## stevenyp

AtticaFish said:


> I have heard a couple 2nd reports of lots of perch in Fremont..... but they are small. Don't see much talk about the Fremont above ground at all here on OGF. For the city reservoirs i fish, i've always had better luck using nightcrawlers or waxworms for perch rather than using minnows.


Are you talking about the Fremont Reservoir? or Beaver Creek and Racoon Creek?


----------



## AtticaFish

I'm referring to Fremont. Here is the DNR's perch outlook for inland waters..... to be taken with a grain of salt.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/yellow-perch#tabr4

They have some decent tips and tackle advice on that page as well.


----------



## Rustynails

I've been looking for em at Findlay #2 and haven't found them yet. Last year findlay#1 was the ticket, but the boat ramp is a pita to get in and out unless you have a small boat. It is trolling motor only. As soon as you leave the ramp (in a boat) go out about 50 yds and hang a left for about 75 yds, little dropoff. Took some nice ones with a worm tipped jig head. Pink was the flavor. Good luck


----------



## yonderfishin

You stand a better chance at the new Freemont reservoir from what Ive heard. The upground reservoirs used to be good for perch and easy to fish but they got rid of the weed beds and zebra mussels so there is less easy food for them and not much cover at all for them to hold to. So like has been said on here in other threads , its like having a bunch of fish in a huge bath tub , schools of perch can be anywhere but they usually wont be there for long , always on the move. Which gives an advantage to anyone with a boat and fish finder but even then you could get lucky and catch one or two but often people fish all day and not find any perch. I believe most of the perch caught in Findlay and Fostoria these days are more like fluke accidents while fishing for something else. The DNR says they are in there in decent numbers but the catch rate compared to how it was years ago tells a different story. I live not far from the Findlay reservoir , but I will usually just wait until I can get to lake Erie for perch fishing.


----------



## brad crappie

yonderfishin said:


> You stand a better chance at the new Freemont reservoir from what Ive heard. The upground reservoirs used to be good for perch and easy to fish but they got rid of the weed beds and zebra mussels so there is less easy food for them and not much cover at all for them to hold to. So like has been said on here in other threads , its like having a bunch of fish in a huge bath tub , schools of perch can be anywhere but they usually wont be there for long , always on the move. Which gives an advantage to anyone with a boat and fish finder but even then you could get lucky and catch one or two but often people fish all day and not find any perch. I believe most of the perch caught in Findlay and Fostoria these days are more like fluke accidents while fishing for something else. The DNR says they are in there in decent numbers but the catch rate compared to how it was years ago tells a different story. I live not far from the Findlay reservoir , but I will usually just wait until I can get to lake Erie for perch fishing.


 no way the state does not screw up anything


----------



## ress

Well there is still a few perch in findlay rez 2. Lost two at the rocks also. Worms on bottom.


----------



## Salmon Killer

Nice fish!


----------



## yonderfishin

ress said:


> Well there is still a few perch in findlay rez 2. Lost two at the rocks also. Worms on bottom.



Sweet perch !.......only problem is try it tomorrow and you might fish all day without a single bite LOL


----------



## yonderfishin

brad crappie said:


> no way the state does not screw up anything




Nope.....never.... ( he said with a dose of sarcasm )


----------



## MDBuckeye

Older guy my dad was friends with used to seine in the creek behind our house for chubs and craws. He would keep the craws until they started to molt a little then go catch some giant perch in a few of the Lima reservoirs years ago.


----------



## ress

Couple years ago when Findlay was on fire and I cleaned those jumbos they ha d belly full of baby crawdads. The one I got yesterday had muck in its belly.


----------



## brad crappie

ress said:


> Couple years ago when Findlay was on fire and I cleaned those jumbos they ha d belly full of baby crawdads. The one I got yesterday had muck in its belly.


So what happen the human race polluted it? Meaning they over fished it! Just like willard


----------



## ress

Yep. The huge year that we all talk about was 10 yrs ago. Has not been the same sense. We posted pics and reports here and the masses showed up. Live and learn.


----------

